# NSW: North Head Snappy Things - 10/03



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah mate that would have been me. I suspected you might be on the water and wish I had have made more of an effort to say hello now!!
Congrats on the snapper mate, that's a beauty! Snapper pie?  Sounds like I should have headed out the front with you.

I pansied around at longy for ages deciding what to do before finally heading to little manly so I was later than I wanted to be. Spent 45 mins catching 3 squid and headed to old mans hat. Lost the first squid to an anchor rope after 1 minute, lost the second to pickers, and lost the third to a king that pulled the hooks after 5 seconds  A school came through and me and the boat next to me all hooked up at the same time. They landed two in the 90's and I missed mine! All went quiet after that so I had some fun catching a few frigate mackerel, put a small one down as a livie and dragged him to north head and back without a touch and that was it!


----------



## intrepid (Oct 23, 2012)

great report, thanks for posting


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Bertros

That's a seafood smorgasbord you got there. Great work! I wouldn't mind catching a small 55 salmon or a small 43cm tailor any weekend.

I used to put back all the salmon I caught until i found this recipe
www.taste.com.au/recipes/16590/thai+fish+cakes

Nothing like the brake pads you get usually when ordering fsh cakes and has totally transformed my view of the humble salmon for the plate. Though would prefer king, bonito, tailor or the snapper .....

Craig


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Fresh flake would be good - and the kids would think it hilarious if I brought home a shark (just a small one).

Might try the salmon in a thai curry next time - goes well with those flavours in fish cakes. Hopefully we'll be able to get out over the weekend.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great report Matt, north head seems to be coming up with the goods at the moment.
That snapper is a cracker.

ps. salmon also makes great ceviche.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good one Matt - sounds like one of those days you won't forget. And congratulations on the PB snapper.


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Great report and snapper, I look forward to the day I catch one that size and not the ever present 30cm pinky. There seems to be a mass congregation of bonito at the moment, I had never caught one until earlier this year - they are both a good fight and feed. I looked at one of my x-raps recently and thought that the bib had a weak join, it's not that enjoyable an experience losing a $20(+) lure. It seems that squid strips are producing a lot of fish recently so I reckon I'll give that a go on the weekend.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Matt

Sounds like you had some fun. I'll be in Sydney northern beaches for Easter and bringing the yak down so might try for a snap myself. Water looks nice and clean down there, in contrast to the inshore waters here which are still pretty murky, and very kayak unfriendly due to lumpiness.

Kev


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Awesome report and photos, cheers.


----------

